# Sayville, NY: Battle of the BBQ Brethren



## motoeric (Feb 29, 2008)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] Sayville, Long Island, NY

Hello!

The 2008 Battle of the BBQ Brethren will be over the Oct. 24 - 26 weekend as part of the Sayville Fall Festival and will be presented by the Sayville Chamber of Commerce. 

Emails will be going out to participating teams from last year over the next week or so. Those teams will be allowed to start registering March 10th. All other teams will be allowed to register starting April 1. 

A similar process will be put in place for judges. 

A dedicated website will be up asap. 

As it was last year, this event will be a NY State Championship and will be dual sanctioned (KCBS and NEBS). 

We plan on building upon last years success to make this event the most cooker friendly contest around.


As always, feel free to email me with any questions. [email protected]

Eric Devlin[/font]


----------

